# Well well well.....culprit found



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I found today why my dogs are overweight. Tonight I told DH to put the dogs up for bed. What does he do?? He got a whole handful of treats and dumped in the kennel. The dogs had about 6 or more apiece!!!! I yelled "hey! Wth are you DOING???" He said "what are you talking about?" And I said "you are supposed to split 1 treat between 2 dogs". He said "this is what I do every time". 

Omg!! I told him he was the reason missy and Ash are fat now. Keep in mind he does this SEVERAL times per day. ???


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh no, hubbies are a lot harder to train than poodles. At least you have identified the problem.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ha!

Now you see why I gave the husband away and kept the dogs. lol

Can you swat him with a rolled up newspaper (or baseball bat?)

JK, sort of.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I reckon you sometimes need CCTV to work these things out! Time for a security lock on the cookie jar, perhaps...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My husband, a/k/a "Weak Link" is a notorious over-treater. I break them into dust and he'll hand out two for cuteness. We don't have a weight problem yet, but I foresee a time when I'll have to measure the treat ration or start using green beans!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

omg, I totally relate. I have six kids and hubby doing that. I am leaving in an hour for a week, explicitly told them to feed her nothing but her food, ya sure.:banghead:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that is just something else. Thankfully BF is even stingier about treats than I am. He breaks the cookies up into the tiniest of pieces and then only gives one. At least you know now what is going on. Good luck training DH.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Just a thought... How about you show your over-treating biped just how much that handful is to such a small creature? I mean, calculate the corresponding relative amount in cookies and show it to him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peccan said:


> Just a thought... How about you show your over-treating biped just how much that handful is to such a small creature? I mean, calculate the corresponding relative amount in cookies and show it to him.


That is a very clever idea!


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

well at least now you know that its not your food! with a little more training of your DH, your pups should be trimming down in no time! how goes the feeding by the way?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Need to explain to him that the poodles tummies are the size of a lemon, in other words wee


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

peccan said:


> Just a thought... How about you show your over-treating biped just how much that handful is to such a small creature? I mean, calculate the corresponding relative amount in cookies and show it to him.


a new term coined for pf: otb (overtreating biped)! love it! much worse, in reality, than ocd!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm wondering, if once you get the otp under control, will they love him as much? 
Since once he is, you will become the 'giver of all good things'.........he may get jealous! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tell hubby what the treats cost. Make up some exorbitant price and he should slow down with them...at least if he's a tight wad like lots of husbands are. 

That plus some negative punishment administered. If you're hubby is like most, you'll know what good thing to take away. hahaha.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm wondering, if once you get the otp under control, will they love him as much?
> Since once he is, you will become the 'giver of all good things'.........he may get jealous! Hahaha!!!



Well now I realize why they rarely obey when I am the one to tell them to go to bed. LOL


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've learned to ration treats. I fill a cup of pre-trimmed treats and tell pups and kids that is all for the day. 

Doesn't always work, but a few of my 'portlies' are starting to slim down a bit.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Misogynistic fact: Men are easier to train than Women!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

On the bright side I bet your dogs love their kennels.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> On the bright side I bet your dogs love their kennels.



They do. Whenever my husband enters the room they run into the kennel. And omg if the door is closed, they have a fit trying to get in.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Misogynistic fact: Men are easier to train than Women!


Gracie says she has me trained but is still working on mummy.


----------

